
Redesigning Twitter - gianmaro
https://medium.com/@fairpixelsco/redesigning-twitter-bdb5f234b51a
======
JenBarb
Every proximity based social media platform I've seen in the past (for example
like a little and yik yak) has dissolved after the platforms became forums for
harassment and solicitation of illegal activities. Mind you, those were
anonymous.

